# Moving - help



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi there, my fiance and I have bought a town house in Paphos and have started to buy a few things for it. We hope to move out from the Isle of Wight for good in February/March and was wondering has anyone moved sharing a container - there is hardley any furniture involved so mainley household items and personnel things and of course clothes. Would be grateful for a company that coulde trusted and does not cost the earth. Thanx


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread here because I though you would get a better response. I hope I'm right that Paphos is on Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread here because I though you would get a better response. I hope I'm right that Paphos is on Cyprus.


Yep thats right synthia. I live just outside Paphos in a nice quiet village away from the bustle but close enough to get to all the amenities in a short time. Perfect


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Friends of ours shared a container and weren't very happy. They lost quite a few items, others were damaged and they gained other lower quality items. They said they wouldn't it again.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Friends of ours shared a container and weren't very happy. They lost quite a few items, others were damaged and they gained other lower quality items. They said they wouldn't it again.


Thanks for that but have to get my stuff out somehow and containers seem the only way. I shall have to keep going online and maybe some up with something positive.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Pamie*



Pamie said:


> Thanks for that but have to get my stuff out somehow and containers seem the only way. I shall have to keep going online and maybe some up with something positive.


I've just shipped my goods over from UK in a 20ft container. 
Cost about £1500 + VAT. I'll pm you the contact details for the guys we used, who were excellent.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Hi there, my fiance and I have bought a town house in Paphos and have started to buy a few things for it. We hope to move out from the Isle of Wight for good in February/March and was wondering has anyone moved sharing a container - there is hardley any furniture involved so mainley household items and personnel things and of course clothes. Would be grateful for a company that coulde trusted and does not cost the earth. Thanx



Why are you buying things in the Uk to bring over?
The shops here have everything you need, very stylish and no more expensive than the Uk.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Why are you buying things in the Uk to bring over?
> The shops here have everything you need, very stylish and no more expensive than the Uk.


I agree with Veronica. Bringing a container is expensive and, unless you have big or heavy things to bring or large quantities of personal effects, then its probably not worth it.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I agree with Veronica. Bringing a container is expensive and, unless you have big or heavy things to bring or large quantities of personal effects, then its probably not worth it.


Thanks for your response, and agree with most of your comments but, I have quite a few personnal items which you cannot buy in Cyprus., also I have alot of kitchen equipment and why buy more when I already have it and have to ship my items anyway.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

have to agree i was not going to ship but you get next to nothing selling stuff off in uk and its all the bits and bobs that add up , if its good stuff you like bring it, and if you find later you want to replace or does not fit you will get more selling here, just over, container here coming to me tuesday will let you know how it went. car in morning hope,.(M&S, SHIPPING)
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Thanks for your response, and agree with most of your comments but, I have quite a few personnal items which you cannot buy in Cyprus., also I have alot of kitchen equipment and why buy more when I already have it and have to ship my items anyway.


My point was not aimed at shipping over things you already have and of course you have personal items you want to ship over. 
But you said y ou had started buying things for the property and my point was that you can buy everything you need over so why buy stuff in the Uk to ship over.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> have to agree i was not going to ship but you get next to nothing selling stuff off in uk and its all the bits and bobs that add up , if its good stuff you like bring it, and if you find later you want to replace or does not fit you will get more selling here, just over, container here coming to me tuesday will let you know how it went. car in morning hope,.(M&S, SHIPPING)
> Tricia


Tricia, Thanks for that input, We are so looking forward to coming over to Cyprus and will bring a bit at a time from the Uk in our suitcases - but there is no way I am walking away from my personal items, ie pictures, clothes etc - wouldcost a fortune to replace, so let me know about your container please.
Regards Pamie


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pamie said:


> Tricia, Thanks for that input, We are so looking forward to coming over to Cyprus and will bring a bit at a time from the Uk in our suitcases - but there is no way I am walking away from my personal items, ie pictures, clothes etc - wouldcost a fortune to replace, so let me know about your container please.
> Regards Pamie


Will do i also vac packed quilts, towels sheets ect,broght over some every trip,
bring electric blanket or hot water bottle, over the year buy offers uk of shampoo, makeup sun tan, cold remides, soap powder tea coffee yes you can get it all , when you know where to shop its ok but its a good start busy without having to hunt for cheapest tea bags lol
hard to think xmas is so near has been 26&sunny most days 
will get back to you with update so far been great love it .
ps have herd Ikia things cost more not so much choice.
but will have a nosy soon .


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Will do i also vac packed quilts, towels sheets ect,broght over some every trip,
> bring electric blanket or hot water bottle, over the year buy offers uk of shampoo, makeup sun tan, cold remides, soap powder tea coffee yes you can get it all , when you know where to shop its ok but its a good start busy without having to hunt for cheapest tea bags lol
> hard to think xmas is so near has been 26&sunny most days
> will get back to you with update so far been great love it .
> ...


We are coming out on the 9th December and staying until the 7th Jan, although I know for sure if my fiancee can get work out there he will not be coming back with me. 6 and cold here - where in Cyprus are you? keep in touch
Regards Pamie


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pamie said:


> We are coming out on the 9th December and staying until the 7th Jan, although I know for sure if my fiancee can get work out there he will not be coming back with me. 6 and cold here - where in Cyprus are you? keep in touch
> Regards Pamie


hi ,we have a apartment that we rent out for holidays in universal Paphos.
we will be living in chloraka . so may see you around if you are this way
just off for a walk on beach .
Tricia


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Pamie. We are in the same boat and have done some research that might be helpful to you. Shippers use cubic capacity to quote and we reckon on 225 cu ft for our bits and pieces. We have had a number of visits for quotes as well as quotes on line. Exclusive containers are too dear for us even though it can take our small car as well. We had a surprisingly wide range of prices!! For full pack and unpack service from c£1150GBP inc VAT to £2784GBP!! Best three were Burke Bros, EVL, and Bargate. For supply boxes for your own packing & unpacking plus collection and delivery you save 50%. Try EVL and VOOVIT. Malcolmw.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Best three were Burke Bros, EVL, and Bargate. For supply boxes for your own packing & unpacking plus collection and delivery you save 50%. Try EVL and VOOVIT. Malcolmw.[/QUOTE]

Hi we used Burke Bros full pack and unpack service. We were very happy with them.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

malcolmw said:


> Hi Pamie. We are in the same boat and have done some research that might be helpful to you. Shippers use cubic capacity to quote and we reckon on 225 cu ft for our bits and pieces. We have had a number of visits for quotes as well as quotes on line. Exclusive containers are too dear for us even though it can take our small car as well. We had a surprisingly wide range of prices!! For full pack and unpack service from c£1150GBP inc VAT to £2784GBP!! Best three were Burke Bros, EVL, and Bargate. For supply boxes for your own packing & unpacking plus collection and delivery you save 50%. Try EVL and VOOVIT. Malcolmw.


Thanks for the useful info, good luck with the move


----------

